
West German spies secretly monitored jokes to assess public mood  - bouncingsoul
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,655123,00.html
======
recurser
I forget the name of the book (maybe 'stasiland'?) given to me by a German
coworker but the level of surveillance the east Germans lived under sounds
incredible.

